# Any Jambo Owners Here



## wneill20 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been looking for over a year for a used one here in so cal, hard to find but I did. Will be making a 700 mile round trip on Saturday to bring here home. To go along with my two pellet smokers and two BP UDS the wife says I'm a smoker junky :) anyway any advice fire management will help. Here's a picture can't wait


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats!  Lucky!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2013)

neill.........  You LUCKY DOG !!!!!!!!!!   I wish you were my neighbor so I could take measurements and copy that sucker !!!!!!       Very simple, elegant smoker....  And they cook great food to boot.....

Dave


----------

